# I wondered why I retired!



## enjoynz (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess a lot of you have seen this one. 
I hadn't, so I thought I'd post it, for those that haven't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 12, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> I guess a lot of you have seen this one.
> I hadn't, so I thought I'd post it, for those that haven't.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s
> ...



That's just awesome!  lol


----------



## JonTullos (Jun 17, 2009)

That is still the greatest commercial ever.


----------



## hrmeeks (Jun 18, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> I guess a lot of you have seen this one.
> I hadn't, so I thought I'd post it, for those that haven't.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s
> ...



reminds me of a line from Tommy Boy
"new guys over in the coner pukin his guts out "


----------



## enjoynz (Jun 18, 2009)

*Swine Flu reveiw!*

FYI I hope that this doesn't get me in the poo for copying and pasting it, as it was emailed to me by a friend and I have no idea if it has a copyright!:unsure:

But here goes anyway...............

Swine Flu 

I called the Swine Flu hotline … all I got was crackling

I heard that the first symptom is that you come out in rashers.

Another is that you get the trotts.

But, I woke up with pig tails this morning ... Should I be worried?

The doctor asked me how long I'd had the symptoms of Swine Flu. I said it must have been about a Weeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

Apparently my mate's got Swine Flu, I think he's just telling porkies, though.

The only known cure for Swine Flu in humans has been found to be the liberal application of oinkment.

I hear there's now a sine flu as well. Someone on the news was going off on a tangent about it.

This little piggy went to market, 
This little piggy stayed at home, 
This little piggy had roast beef, 
This little piggy had none. 
And this little piggy had influenza A virus subtype hemagglutinin protein 1 neuraminidase protein 1

Swine flu, however, is not a problem for the pigs because they're all going to be cured anyway. 

News Flash .... this just in. The world's religious leaders have issued a joint declaration that the Swine Flu pandemic is the start of
the aporkalypse.

Swine flu has now mixed with bird flu. Scientists say they will find a cure when pigs fly.

I just heard on the news that, "Swine Flu could potentially be a threat to every single person in the world". Well it’s a good thing I’m married then, isn’t it?

This is not a time for panic. It is no pig deal. It is a mild hamademic, don't believe the spam you're getting.



Hope you think it's as funny as I did.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jun 18, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> FYI I hope that this doesn't get me in the poo for copying and pasting it, as it was emailed to me by a friend and I have no idea if it has a copyright!:unsure:
> 
> But here goes anyway...............
> 
> ...



  Lord Help what a "HAM"


----------

